# Cyncronix Kindle stand, the ultimate minimalist accessory



## LoveKindle (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to this (forum and forums in general) so please give me the benefit of doubt before harsh judgment. As my name says, I really and truly love Kindle. I owned and loved the Kindle 1 before pushing on the screen with my elbow while getting out of bed. Then I hated Kindle and Amazon because they replaced kindle free for a friend of mine but would not do it for me. After about 3 mo. I realized how useful the Kindle is and went for Kindle 2. Now I'm in love once again and for good. 
Using the Kindle all the time, I felt the need for a stand (when out of bed) and with time on my hands (economy and all) I built one that met my needs. Friends noticed it and thought it nice if a bit clunky. With help, guidance, and encouragement, from everyone, the Kindle Stand evolved into something useful for Kindle Owners and a great default Christmas Gift (economy and all&#8230. 
Now I hope you, members of the larger Kindle community, will appreciate my efforts and enjoy the unique benefits (and, why not, Beauty) of this particular stand. 








I truly look forward to your advice and comments. We CAN make the world a better place with small steps to improve the little things around us.
Please take a look and let me know if you like it, you think it useful, and any good advice you can give. It is available on Amazon if you like to see more about it. Meanwhile, the pictures tell most of the story. One thing I have to know is: Do you like the sparkly color. Some friends find it a bit excessive while others love it. It looks really nice when the light is just right. My favorite look is when I read in bed and the stand folded on the back of the Kindle twinkles brightly in the low lamp light.




































http://www.amazon.com/Cyncronix-Adjustable-Kindle-weigth-reader/dp/B0030K0XQ8/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1262220133&sr=8-17


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Great ingenuity/terrific idea, but IMHO a bit pricey.  Hopefully as sales go up your price can come down a wee bit.  Otherwise cool idea!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It does look nice, however if I have to take my Kindle out of its case to use it, it is not going to get used. FYI, I have resized your pics so they don't take up the entire screen.


----------



## LoveKindle (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you F1wild,
It was on sale before Christmas for about half and, you are right, the cost of making it and all was too much. Right now each stand needs a lot of care and manual handling with all the steps. It is a labor of love (at least for now).
On our web site www.cyncronix.com (linked to Amazon) it is on sale right now, Hopefully that helps.
There will also be a coupon for interested kindleboards members but I need to find my way around Amazon to to set that up. Advice welcome!

Thank you Pidgeon 92 for resizing and making the post easier to read. 
I use the Kindle without a case so this issue did not come up until now. A friend has a leather cover for her Kindle and the Kindle fits fine with the stand folded. She only uses the cover when traveling. One way to avoid taking the Kindle out of the cover every time is to stick the Kindle Stand on the back of the cover. Another friend has a skin over his Kindle and the stand works fine with that.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

No problem - I'm just cheap (by marriage).  I wish you the very best luck!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty cool!  

Personally, it's not for me.  I want something that can be used when it's in a cover.  I do like how small/lightweight it looks.  I would prefer a solid color instead of the sparkly, but you'll find people who like both.

ps. I like what you have on the screen of the Kindle; very appropriate.


----------



## LoveKindle (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you Kim!

There are covers with stand included, I went for the beauty of the least intrusive yet functional minimalism.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks really sharp like something you would see on a desk in someone's office.  I think that's going to be the biggest market for something like this, in an upscale office type environment, so you'd probably be looking at more traditional colors like black and white and the brushed metal.  I wonder if it would be possible to make them in wood as well?  Mahogany would be really pretty, but wood print painted on metal might not give it the same warm feel.  Of course once you do wood people might be wanting intricate scrollwork on the back rest and such... which goes in the other direction from minimalist, but could still be very classy.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just want to add my welcome to LoveKindle. Cyncronix is an advertiser on KindleBoards and as part of that gets to have an accessory thread (this one) for their products. Thanks to them for supporting KindleBoards..!


----------



## daizyduke (Nov 12, 2009)

That's a cool idea. I think it would be great for someone to keep on a bedside table if they read in bed a lot. For reading in bed, I think it would be more practical and accessible than a case.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wouldn't a kindle in its cover stand against it with the cover folded back?  It looks as if it leans against the stand and that there is nothing that goes under the kindle.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> It looks really sharp like something you would see on a desk in someone's office.


I think the perfect market would be the universities and other places where they are buying the Kindles in bulk for their students, etc. I could see a student using this to prop the Kindle while reading at a desk!

And double cheers for being an advertiser!!


----------



## bobthehamster (Dec 31, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> It looks as if it leans against the stand and that there is nothing that goes under the kindle.


I have one (and I'm quite happy with it).

It doesn't actually go under the Kindle but is instead stuck to it. When the stand arrives, there's some paper on the back of it that you peel off revealing adhesive. You then just press the stand onto the back of the Kindle to attach it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there a way to take it off - not permanently, but from time to time?  Also, would you be able to have this and a cover?


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

I like it, however with the cover I have on the kindle at the moment works as a stand as well as a cover. (mivizu) I'd also be a little iffy about it sticking to the back of the kindle, especially if you need to take it out of the cover for it to work, as many of us have skins on the back, and repeatedly sticking something on the back of the vinyl skin might cause a bit of an issue.

Very good idea though! I'm sure there will be plenty of Kindle owners who are interested


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great idea, just not a fan of the reflective material


----------



## bobthehamster (Dec 31, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Is there a way to take it off - not permanently, but from time to time? Also, would you be able to have this and a cover?


You can't really take it off from time to time. It folds flat against the Kindle, however, so I've not had cause to remove it.

It would work fine with a cover, either attached to the back of the cover or to the Kindle itself.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

bobthehamster said:


> You can't really take it off from time to time. It folds flat against the Kindle, however, so I've not had cause to remove it.
> It would work fine with a cover, either attached to the back of the cover or to the Kindle itself.


Cool!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I really like this stand, minimalistic yet functional! I too, would like to use it with a cover in place- Oberon to be specific. As for the color, I like sparkly, but a simple steel grey or black would probably sell best. Also at $19.99 the cost is a bit high.......I'd pay up to $14.99 JMO

Edited to add: I LOVE the adjustable height on this!


----------

